# One thing after another



## rkunsaw (Feb 10, 2018)

First the water heater leak ruined the floor. We got that fixed better than it was before. This started about a week before christmas  I haven't got the bill yet but I called yesterday and the total comes to 8,953.00. The good news is insurance will pay most or maybe all of the cost.

 Next my wife's explorer battery keeps discharging. This has been going on a long time. I finally bought a new battery but it didn't help. Have an appointment at the shop Monday to see if they can find what's draining the battery.

 And just two days ago our dishwasher quit. The flashing light, according to the manual, means call a repairman. I called and he will be coming Tuesday.

 Also I need to buy a new tire for the lawnmower.

 It's one thing after another


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2018)

It sure is rkunsaw...bad things come in threes, so ive been told. 

Our time was last year. Refrigerator replaced, water break under the house and damage from the wind to the siding.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 10, 2018)

> _It's one thing after another 				_



Yup. One of the major reasons, if not _the_ reason, for looking to eventually sell the house and go to an apartment.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry Rkunsaw, if it is three's, the rest of the year should be smooth sailing.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry Larry.   Ya know;  When it rains,  it pours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## KingsX (Feb 10, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> Yup. One of the major reasons, if not _the_ reason, for looking to eventually sell the house and go to an apartment.




During my life I've rented several apartments and owned two houses.

Yes, home ownership can get expensive when it comes to repairs... but apartment living is not without its disasters.

In the very first apartment I rented, it appeared to be a nice apartment and complex.  But the first night I was there, roaches poured out of the ac vents.  It was like a horror movie.  I left that same night and was able to break my lease.

In another apartment I rented,  the apartment complex's outside water faucet froze and broke in January.  That same water pipe was inside my bedroom wall.  I came home about midnight to find a couple of inches of water in my apartment. The same thing happened again that same winter which told me the apartment complex didn't attend to the fix properly the first time.  I moved.

In another apartment I lived for a couple of years,  the apartment building's communal sewer backed up into my downstairs apartment twice.

From that apartment,  I bought my first old starter house, which I paid off.  Yes,  I had a few problems [two roofs and one major plumbing.]   But most of them were covered by my homeowners insurance and I had control over the repairs, making sure they were done correctly.

Then I upgraded to the house I live in now which I also paid off in a few years.   I can live here much better and much cheaper than renting an apartment.

.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow..that's rough. Life is like that sometimes. Hope you can get everything resolved without breaking your bank!


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Feel your pain.  We moved to our retirement home 3 yrs ago.  The house was 15 yrs old so we "thought" we should be able to get a few years out of the Mechanicals.  

Well we've replace the Furnace, AC, Washer, Dryer, Fridge, Stove.  Christmas Eve our Fridge died.  Fortunately it was cold and we moved everything to the garage.  

Two weeks ago my 25yr old snowblower died a day before we received one of the biggest snowfalls in recent memory.

If it wasn't for bad luck.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2018)

2017...Replaced furnace/AC, riding mower, water heater and air compressor..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2018)

James said:


> Feel your pain.  We moved to our retirement home 3 yrs ago.  The house was 15 yrs old so we "thought" we should be able to get a few years out of the Mechanicals.
> 
> Well we've replace the Furnace, AC, Washer, Dryer, Fridge, Stove.  Christmas Eve our Fridge died.  Fortunately it was cold and we moved everything to the garage.
> 
> ...



 were all your ''white goods''..part of the apartment and 15 years old also when you moved in 3 years ago..?


----------

